# Shepherd of a Different Sort :)



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

New puppy


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness!

It's adorable!

Reminds me of an Ewok :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love it!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks so soft, I want to hug it like a teddy bear.

I cant look away! :wub:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats!!!!!

Showing my complete ignorance is he/she a Laekenois?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Oh my lord what a cute pup. What is he/she?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

OH MY GOSH! How can you NOT love that face!!! :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I know, it's an adorable baby! Love that little face.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Awwww....such a sweet baby!!! Love the color & coat!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Ohhh how adorable!! Does look like a little Ewok! Love love the cute hair do!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Serious cuteness going on at your house!! Look at the face, how can you not smile when that pup walks into a room??


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Cuteness explosion!!! I can't wait to see pics as it gets bigger. I think that I would have to sit and watch it all day!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awwwww how utterly cute is that....:wub:


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Adorable! What a face!

But what is it? a Pyrenean? boy or girl?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Cute!! Love the coat colors! What breed?


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Jim Henson could not have crafted a cuter face.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

That pic made me smile-So whats the breed?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Is it a Leonberger?

She is cute. I have never seen a Leo's ears perk up like that, but I suppose it could be. I do like Leo's.


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

:wub: Oh my Goodness!!!!! I just want to smush his lil face! congrats and good luck!


----------



## Thorkim (May 27, 2005)

OMG how precious and unique!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This puppy reminds me of Leah's (Good Karma) Muppet mix Rosa! :wub:


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

He is a baby Pyrenean Shepherd (PyrShep) and is about 3 months old. He's a smooth faced fawn with natural ears and tail. He just came home on Tuesday night and so far, he's been a great puppy! I have been looking at PyrSheps for years now and found the right puppy at the right time 

And yes he does look like a muppet puppy


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I would be in BIG TROUBLE with a dog like that, I would not be able to resist that face and anything he wanted at all!!! Did I miss it? What's his name?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, a huge difference from a Leo, sizewise anyway.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

soooo cute, a trainer friend of mine has pyreneans, the gray colors, andthey are soooo cute, so smart and little rippers on the agility course!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: He is _*SO*_ cute!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG cuteness overload!!! Congrats, I will enjoy seeing pictures of him growing up.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

OMG, and I thought Blitz was cute as a puppy. I love the look of that pup, so do you have pics of the mom and dad? Would love to see the parents.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I will hunt you down and take him when you're not looking....


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Omgosh! Adorable to say the least!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice puppers. i've seen them at a dog show.
the dog i saw did alright in Agility.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL I'd say pretty different from Leos in just about every way but color 

This is his dad, a rough faced docked/cropped fawn:









And his mom a smooth faced docked/cropped fawn merle and her merle brother:









So far he's a super fun and very smart pup


----------

